
Deleting the /r/golang subreddit - siddhant
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-nuts/XoOhzUClDPs/jgSWxng7CAAJ
======
4ad
Dupe (no comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035027)

Let's see which thread survives.

